# Compilateur Basic



## Alex33 (4 Octobre 2006)

Es-ce quelqu'un connaîtrai un compilateur basic simple avec enregistrement du programme,... gratuit ou freeware.
J' ai déjà essayé Visual Basic.


----------



## Zeusviper (5 Octobre 2006)

salut!

realbasic : http://www.realsoftware.com/fr/ il y a une version d'évaluation (sinon 90euros)

sinon en gratuit : 
http://extremebasic.com/
et
http://www.nicholson.com/rhn/basic/

++


----------



## tatouille (5 Octobre 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:


> salut!
> 
> realbasic : http://www.realsoftware.com/fr/ il y a une version d'évaluation (sinon 90euros)
> 
> ...



http://www.freeprogrammingresources.com/basic.html

http://www.kbasic.com/download.html

10 PRINT "voila des fous"
20 GOTO 10


----------



## Alex33 (6 Octobre 2006)

Merci super!
Et en C/C++?
J' ai un iMac, version syst&#232;me 10.3.9


----------



## Zeusviper (6 Octobre 2006)

Alex33 a dit:


> Merci super!
> Et en C/C++?
> J' ai un iMac, version système 10.3.9


???   
gcc  

tu recherches quoi vraiment? qu'est ce que tu veux faire?


----------



## Alex33 (6 Octobre 2006)

En fait je veux créer en C ou C++, je pense que c' est le language le plus adapté pour un jeux videos. Pardon d' avoir étais indécis!


----------



## Zeusviper (6 Octobre 2006)

tel quel je dirai qu'aucune des solutiosn cités ne risque de convenir!

celui qui te sera le plus utile est probablement le C++, mais quand tu dis jeux vidéo, tu pense à quoi au juste? ca ne se fait aps comme ca! tu connais quoi comme langage? tu a déjà développé?

là ou il faudra t'orienter c'est donc vers un environnement de développement, ce qui n'a pu grand chose à vboir avec un simple compilateur.
tu as XCode et les outils développeurs apple installables gratuitement qui te seront bien utiles.


----------



## Alex33 (6 Octobre 2006)

Jeux videos pour plus tard...
Il me faut un compilateur C/C++ pour  m' entra&#238;ner en m&#234;me temps que j' apprend ce language.
On peux t&#233;l&#233;charger Xcode sur internet?
Merci encore!


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux télécharger XCode à partir d'ICI.

L'accès aux ressources et aux outils passe par une phase préalable d'enregistrement (gratuit) à l'ADC (Apple Developer Connection). Pour ce faire, il faut cliquer sur le bouton "Join now" une fois arrivé sur la page du site ADC, et suivre la procédure.


----------



## Zeusviper (6 Octobre 2006)

oui tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site apple ou bien tu les trouve sur tes cd d'installation macosX.

par contre personnelement je persiste &#224; dire qu'il vaut mieux comprendre ce qu"on fait avant d'utiliser Xcode, et donc editeur de texte tt simple, avec ligne de commande et makefile! y a que ca de vrai!   

meme si pour faire plaisirs &#224; certains :rateau: on n'est pas oblig&#233; d'y passer des ann&#233;es sur la ligne de commande! 

bon dev!

EDIT : comme editeur de texte je te conseille textmate, ce qui devrai faire plaisir &#224; d'autres! (je suis dans ma journ&#233;e "faire plaisir"  )


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Octobre 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:


> par contre personnelement je persiste &#224; dire qu'il vaut mieux comprendre ce qu"on fait avant d'utiliser Xcode, et donc editeur de texte tt simple, avec ligne de commande et makefile! y a que ca de vrai!


+1 : Tout-&#224;-fait d'accord !


----------



## p4bl0 (7 Octobre 2006)

Zeusviper a dit:


> oui tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger sur le site apple ou bien tu les trouve sur tes cd d'installation macosX.
> 
> par contre personnelement je persiste &#224; dire qu'il vaut mieux comprendre ce qu"on fait avant d'utiliser Xcode, et donc editeur de texte tt simple, avec ligne de commande et makefile! y a que ca de vrai!
> 
> ...


ouais moi &#231;a m'fait plaisir  (signature :rateau


----------

